# An adapter for my own Tungsten Grinding tool using my mini lathe



## cdcava (Feb 12, 2021)

I finally got some time with my mini-lathe (Only Lathe I have so far)! I needed to make an adapter/bushing for a 7/8" arbor diamond grinding disc to stick on an old craftsman motor (that had a 1/2" arm) I had lying around to create a homemade tungsten grinder. Naturally it took me hours to make this little part! But man was it fun!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 12, 2021)

Love to see pics!


----------



## cdcava (Feb 12, 2021)

And to explain the paper towel, my turret (quick change was taken off of it) was below and I was trying to avoid getting chips into it all. I am not proud...


----------



## benmychree (Feb 12, 2021)

There is no reason to be technical in grinding tungsten, a bench grinder with a grey wheel is quite up to the task.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 12, 2021)

cdcava said:


> I finally got some time with my mini-lathe (Only Lathe I have so far)! I needed to make an adapter/bushing for a 7/8" arbor diamond grinding disc to stick on an old craftsman motor (that had a 1/2" arm) I had lying around to create a homemade tungsten grinder. Naturally it took me hours to make this little part! But man was it fun!


Welcome!
That is what this hobby is about! Using a machine to make a useful part that fits and works like a "factory" made item. Better yet is replacing a poorly made part with one that will last forever or longer.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## cdcava (Feb 13, 2021)

rock_breaker said:


> Welcome!
> That is what this hobby is about! Using a machine to make a useful part that fits and works like a "factory" made item. Better yet is replacing a poorly made part with one that will last forever or longer.
> Have a good day
> Ray


Thanks! Here's another pic to get a better idea of this over-engineered but super fun project! I still need to build a tungsten rod "turret".


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks good,  Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 13, 2021)

I have 2 or 3 of the pencil sharpener tungsten grinders, auction buys, they work great, but usually put the tungsten into a cordless drill and run it on the side of a grey wheel. Old habits are hard to break.


----------

